# early scan



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

Just looking for a bit of advice - had my early scan on fri 10th sept - I was 7wks & 2days - everything looked fine apart from the way embryo was lying - to much to 1 side to get detect proper heartbeat - dr did say he got some pulsations but had asked me to come back this fri for another scan. is this fairly common?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Your baby is already showing who's boss, and has decided that the most awkward place to see it on scan is the comfiest! It probably moved as soon as you were on the way home! Hopefully it will be in a better position to reassure you at the next scan ,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for your lovely message but it was bad news at the last scan - very faint heartbeat detected and baby not growing - also sac seemed to be breaking away - DR told me he expects me to miscarry in the next few days. Am absolutely devastated an really don't know what to do.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry him 

I'm thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

